# Any NW Arkansas people?



## chris74 (Mar 24, 2008)

I am in NW Arkansas and I was wondering if anyone else here is from the same area.


----------



## Crosby (May 27, 2008)

I'm not too far away. I'm half way between Ft. Smith and LR.


----------



## Mullen (May 27, 2008)

I'm just across the state line, in that state to the west.


----------



## Senor Hound (May 28, 2008)

I'm near the Mountain Home area...


----------



## Crosby (May 28, 2008)

So, does anyone want to meetup?


----------



## IllegalDamage (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm in Pine Bluff (about 45mins. south of LR)... I am moving to the Rogers/Fayetteville area soon if anyone wants to help me get started I'd really appreciate it =]


----------



## Crosby (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm in Russellville, pm me if you'd like.


----------



## sadiesdad (Jul 11, 2008)

I am located in the Lamar/Knoxville area


----------



## plentygood (Aug 12, 2008)

Benton area here.


----------

